# Check Engine Light On after key removal?



## USMCSKYLINE (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, new to the forum...

Just wanted to know. When I start car all the lights start (brake/ abs/ check engine etc...) but then after a bit they all go off.

I've noticed thought that if I turn the key to the ignition and then turn it off and take off the key the check engine light stays on for about 4 secs then it goes off. Is that normal?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine does the same exact thing. I am not really sure if they all do that. Maybe there is code that needs to be cleared???


----------



## LS1 John (Dec 25, 2010)

All indicator lamps come on when key is turned to on, this is a bulb check. If these lights stay on for a few seconds after being started it is normal. If you had a code it would stay on.


----------

